# Who's built one of these treadmill sanders



## Walleye977 (May 31, 2013)

I just picked up a treadmill and I think I really need one of these.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJppW06Kxjs&list=HL1396731160


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Pretty darn cool....


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/frankensander-breathes-31222/ :smile:


----------

